# Faulty waste gate??



## popcornbutterpants (Sep 28, 2005)

I have been fooling around with the problem for a while..
I have an 89 audi 200 10v TQ It has a very obvious boost leak issue. when I get on it and the turbo kicks in it sounds like an air compressor hose is blowing out of the engine.. Ive checked everywhere for leaks and can't find a thing... Im pretty sure its the waste gate stuck open..... Just windering how to go about fixing a waste gate that is stuck open and where I can get a new one if need be.....


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Faulty waste gate?? (popcornbutterpants)*

It might be the wastegate diaphragm that has become torn. It is apparently easy to replace. I say apparently, because I have never done it myself.
This is what the diaphragm looks like:








And the place where I got the pic also sells them: http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/...wgdia


----------

